# Great job, app....



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

So had an interesting thing happen today (perhaps related to the app update last night?)

Did an apartment complex, was a bit early in the morning before office was open, so marked the three out of five I couldn't deliver as 'no safe location' or whatever. Continue on, finish everything else. And rather than telling me to go back to the warehouse....it finished the block. 
Good going, app.


----------

